# coup de pompe de coeur / de coeur théatrale



## GroDan (12 Mars 2006)

A l'instar du coup de pompe filmique, j'espére inaugurer un fil théatre :mouais: 

Bien que je n'y vais plus trés souvent, mais j'avais envie de vous en faire part, peut-etre que parmi vous il y quelques amateurs qui n'auront pas honte d'en parler.

Ben hier soir, j'ai vu Elf, pompe afrique,rappeller vous, de mars à juin 2003, 37 membres de la compagnie pétrolière français Elf comparaissaient devant la Justice française, officiellement pour abus de biens sociaux dépassant les 170 millions deuros. Plongée au cur de la Françafrique, la pièce théâtre de Nicolas Lambert, Elf, la Pompe Afrique, reprend les passages forts du procès scandale de la 5ème République.
Ben, l'expression "mieux faut en rire que de s'en foutre" prend tous son sens...
Où comment pendant que la France coince sur le Loft, la justice travaille.
Je ne pensais pas que l'on puisse rire de se qui fut dit pendant l'audience. On rire, vraiment, jaune On peut entendre des paroles fortes ( ces 2,5 millions d'euros, vous les considérier comme des compléments de salaires ? Oui ! ) et des descriptions de patrimoines pharaonique (villa au grilles de bronze, cuisine à 750 000 francs !).
Une piéce qui recadre le systéme polique et pétrolifaire. le petrolitique !
Un lien qui en parlera mieux que moi
c'est pas dur !


----------

